# Opinion on this Kit combination



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

I have been look for a kit.. I got my projectors and corners already... Here is what I need opinons on.... I want the R33 front bumper... should I got with the GTR sides and rear or Omega sides and Evo 2 rear? The only thing that has me wondering is will the GTR be as low as the font bumper? Or will the Omega and Evo look right with the R33 front...? Opinions wanted and welcomed... Thanks in advance

R33 front










Omega Sides with Evo2 Rear










GTR sides and Rear


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

post pix it would help better.


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

There I posted some pics that should help.. Thanks


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey man. i personally don't think the evo rear would look good at all with the r33 bumper. the lines just don't go. the omega skirts flow with either piece (evo rear or r33 front), just not both at the same time, and im not sure about heighth differences for any of em. HOWEVER, we know from looking at seans (1CLNB14) car that the height of the erebuni GTR skirts looks all right and it looks nice and clean. the gtr rear looks more like it belongs with the r33 front. i think that would be a very nice setup indeed. r33 front, gr sides and rear gets my vote. just don't plan on moldin em unless you wanna deal wit cracks. (unless its showcar. we went over that already )


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

evo rear flows decently with it IMO... also IMO the GTR skirts alone without the door flares looks silly. We see on Seans car that the skirts sit too far off the body, which is to be expected since it is supposed to be a wide body kit. Anyway good luck finding what you want. :thumbup: your in the right direction!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i say gtr sides & rear with the r33 front. 

shoulda made this a poll.


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

Well to me it seems like the GTR skirts stick out to far and the bumper looks to much like stock.. I just like them because they are plastic... You know what really pisses me off is everyone take all this damn time out to make up new shit for Neons, Hondas and all that damn junk but barely any for B14's... I for one want to be diffrent from the rest of the world and there damn neons, ect... It would really help if some people would start to focus on the stuff that isn't as popular as honda... B14 owners are limited on options and it blows... Finding parts for them are like tryin to find Skylines in Alaska


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

that evo back is bad ass imo. i am about to buy my kit but that rear costs quite a bit. im getting the skyline evo 3 front with a black widow 2 rear bumper and not sure on skirts but probably black widow 2 skirts for $550 shipped. if anyone else is lookin to buy a kit tell me and we might be able to get them for even cheaper as a type of group buy or something. lemme no.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I didnt believe they had black widow kits for the sentra...


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

I found that Evo Rear for $225 on Ground Dynamics....

http://www.grounddynamics.com/Templates/frmTemplateL.asp?SubFolderID=380&SearchYN=N


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

hey dryboy, they just came out with the black widow 2 full kit for the b14 application. they even have it on ebay now. but thats not where im gettin my from.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *also IMO the GTR skirts alone without the door flares looks silly. We see on Seans car that the skirts sit too far off the body, which is to be expected since it is supposed to be a wide body kit. *


While I will never be adding the door flares, I do have some plans that will make the skirts flow better with the rest of the car. I hope it gets done this winter, but who knows....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh that kit... I think it looks too flat all around and drops too low, doesnt have as clean lines as other kits...


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive also recently thought about getting the R33 front. Few questions:
Dont they also make R33 sides and a back?
Is it a fiberglass kit?
Is the bottom lip of the front detachable?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

GTR Sides and rear


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

hey guys! my kit is made up of the r33 front bumper and extreme sides and rear. sides and rear are molded. thought about going wide body. but the sentra, i think, is wide enough. having an r34 conversion, i guess doesn't hurt either.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

does anyone know is the b14 Eurbuni/Stillen sideskirts that go with THIS rear bumper have to have the wheel well flairs to look right.. or if the flairs extend out the wheel well.. but doesnt have to be there for the sideskirts to blend in with the body.. basically what im askin is.. does anyone have the sideskirts that im talking aobut.. and doesnt have the Flairs.. Travis


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sean (1CLNB14) has just the skirts. no flaires or door panel extnedions. take a closer look at nwnismo.com under profiles at the top. (sean and jamie)


----------

